# 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

*我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*

Newly arrived
China style home theater


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*

Great setup.:T Welcome to the Shack. :wave:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great! How big is that screen.


----------



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*

150'' 2.35:1 4k


----------



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*

Thanks


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very clean looking setup. Can you tell us a little about the equipment used such as amps, speakers, etc…


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*

The room looks great! Is that screen acoustically transparent? What speakers and sub are you using?


----------



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*

Is screen acoustically transparen Harkness Screens(Weave) , not Microporous! The is Provence France Waterfall In wall speaker 7.2 system ,speaker model:LCR300 SAT150 SUB600 .control model:control4 HC800 .Projector:Benq VH920 .Blue ray :OPPO 105 . Game: XBOX360 AMP: MARANTZ 8801 and Audiocontrol G3.
In general is this !


----------



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*



tonyvdb said:


> The room looks great! Is that screen acoustically transparent? What speakers and sub are you using?


 Is screen acoustically transparen Harkness Screens(Weave) , not Microporous! The is Provence France Waterfall In wall speaker 7.2 system ,speaker model:LCR300 SAT150 SUB600 .control model:control4 HC800 .Projector:Benq VH920 .Blue ray :OPPO 105 . Game: XBOX360 AMP: MARANTZ 8801 and Audiocontrol G3.
In general is this !


----------



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*



JBrax said:


> Very clean looking setup. Can you tell us a little about the equipment used such as amps, speakers, etc…


 Is screen acoustically transparen Harkness Screens(Weave) , not Microporous! The is Provence France Waterfall In wall speaker 7.2 system ,speaker model:LCR300 SAT150 SUB600 .control model:control4 HC800 .Projector:Benq VH920 .Blue ray :OPPO 105 . Game: XBOX360 AMP: MARANTZ 8801 and Audiocontrol G3.
In general is this !


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*

Looks great! Wiring is awesome too! I bet a lot of time went into the planning to get it to look so nice and tidy too. :T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

cwc329719738 said:


> 150'' 2.35:1 4k


Sorry, I have screen envy! I hope to have a projector some day.


----------



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*



ellisr63 said:


> Looks great! Wiring is awesome too! I bet a lot of time went into the planning to get it to look so nice and tidy too. :T


You're right, we have to spend spent 3 months time


----------



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*



b- one said:


> sorry, i have screen envy! I hope to have a projector some day.


其实他也不是我的，只是工作的一部分


----------



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*



B- one said:


> Sorry, I have screen envy! I hope to have a projector some day.


In fact, he is not my, only a part of the work


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: 我是William.chen ！这是我与团队的设计方案，希望你们喜欢！*

Nice! However, that rack would look a lot sharper with some black rack screws from Middle Atlantic.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------

